# Takin' Dave's Advice!



## LGFugate (Sep 11, 2000)

I'm takin' Dave M.'s advice and building a model. I find it's much more fun than sitting around worrying about what might or might not happen..... 

Here's a shot of my PL Munster's Living Room in progress...


----------



## BatToys (Feb 4, 2002)

That's good advice. I can relax now knowing Dave still has input about the refit and his ideas for improving the Wonder Woman kit. The PL Booth said Dave was the heart and soul of Polar Lights so I'm glad thats still there. Now I'll be quiet.


----------



## LGFugate (Sep 11, 2000)

Thanks, BatToys! I knew you weren't trying to stir trouble. Now then, got any advice for me on fixing Lily's makeup? (I guess I should get tips on that from my wife and daughters!)  

Larry

:thumbsup:


----------



## Dave Metzner (Jan 1, 1970)

Thanks guys! 

Dave


----------



## MonsterModelMan (Dec 20, 2000)

Lilly looks like she needs a whole new face-lift! WOW,,is that molded like that? Her top of her nose looks alittle misplaced! 

Great advise to everyone...thanks Dave!

MMM


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Scary!


----------



## LGFugate (Sep 11, 2000)

Well...I have problems with my hands shaking, and I guess I should have used a magnifier... but check out this pic of ol' Hermie baby!


Larry

:thumbsup:


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

LOL! That's Herman, all right! Looking good!


----------



## beck (Oct 22, 2003)

Love it !!! that is one of my faves . i really need to get on building mine .
hb


----------



## MonsterModelMan (Dec 20, 2000)

Larry,

Looks great! Thanks for the pics and sharing!

These figures are very small and tough to see as well.

You should see how shakey my hands are at my age...:freak: 
Gotta use small brush tips too!

GREAT stuff Larry!!!

MMM


----------



## TRENDON (May 24, 2000)

LGFugate said:


> Now then, got any advice for me on fixing Lily's makeup? (I guess I should get tips on that from my wife and daughters!)
> Larry
> :thumbsup:


For makeup, I usually use artists pastels on the upper eyelids and cheeks.
Works pretty good.

BTW: You're doing a great job, can't wait to see it finished.


----------



## LGFugate (Sep 11, 2000)

THANKS for all of the comments, good or funny! My only regret is not having enough time lately to do more on it. Here's an overhead view:


Larry

:wave:


----------



## AFILMDUDE (Nov 27, 2000)

Larry,


I've been a little intimidated to take this one down out of my closet because I've heard that it's one of the most difficult kits to paint. What's your opinion now that you well into it?


----------



## LGFugate (Sep 11, 2000)

Afilmdude, this is actually a simple kit, much simpler than some others I've built. The challenge comes in the painting, because the Munsters was broadcast in black-and-white, and the color shots from that time look "odd" in comparison.


Like the Creature from the Black Lagoon, this is one kit that would really be spiffy if painted in the correct grey shades, as seen on TV!

Larry

:wave:


----------



## Mitchellmania (Feb 14, 2002)

Nice job Larry! I loved buillding that kit. Before Polar lights released it I bought
a resin recast for $125.00 !!! I t was a bear to clean up and put together!! :freak:


----------



## Prince of Styrene II (Feb 28, 2000)

Well, I'm taking some much needed "Me Time" & building as well. I'm finishing up the Enterprise, 1st pilot version. (2nd & Production are in progress as well!) Right now, I'm putting on the decals & for the first time I'm using Micro Sol & Set. _*Man, I love this stuff!*_ _ Frelling brilliant results!!_ When I get some decal shots printed & scanned, I'll post 'em, but for now, here's a couple shots of it painted up. Sorry for the quality- guess next time I'll have to open up the apeture a bit more! 
http://planetmyhill.com/Modelmaster/PICS/PLtos/1stPilot/FinalPaint.jpg
http://planetmyhill.com/Modelmaster/PICS/PLtos/1stPilot/FinalPaint2.jpg

I also did a bit of a mod on her to match the three footer's flat bottom of the saucer. I used this photo for a reference:
http://members.aol.com/wmccullars/threefoot.html 
A pic before & after painting:
http://planetmyhill.com/Modelmaster/PICS/PLtos/1stPilot/SaucerCircle.jpg
http://planetmyhill.com/Modelmaster/PICS/PLtos/1stPilot/SaucerCircle2.jpg

Happy building!


----------



## Cappy D (Jun 19, 2004)

Prince of Styrene II: Your Enterprise looks awesome! I've been using Micro Sol and Set for years, and I agree; the stuff is great! Hope to see all the Enterprises when they are done.

-Cappy D


----------



## Rogue1 (Jan 3, 2000)

Great Job Larry & Prince!

I took Daves advice too and finished my USS Constellation!


----------



## Mitchellmania (Feb 14, 2002)

Nice work, Guys!!


----------



## Cappy D (Jun 19, 2004)

Rogue1 said:


> Great Job Larry & Prince!
> 
> I took Daves advice too and finished my USS Constellation!


Great job on the Constellation!

-Cappy D


----------



## Prince of Styrene II (Feb 28, 2000)

Rogue1 said:


> I took Daves advice too and finished my USS Constellation!


_*HOLY STARSHIP!*_

What?

It's a starship... & it's full of holes.

:tongue: :jest: :roll:


----------



## Rogue1 (Jan 3, 2000)

Thanks Guys 

LOL Prince!


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

GREAT LOOKING MODELS, Prince & Rogue!


----------



## LGFugate (Sep 11, 2000)

WONDERFUL STUFF! All three starships are magnificient! I never really noticed that flat area on the 3-foot model before, and that Constellation! WOW!


Thanks for posting those pics!

Larry

:thumbsup: 

P.S. - Here's a shot of the fireplace...


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

MonsterModelMan said:


> Lilly looks like she needs a whole new face-lift! WOW, is that molded like that? Her top of her nose looks a little misplaced!


Yeah, I don't think this kit is known for the quality of it's likenesses. BTW, are my wife and I the only people who think Herman looks more like Gene Simmons than Fred Gwynne?


----------



## The Batman (Mar 21, 2000)

AFD,

The only thing intimidating about the Munsters kit, is that there's _so much_ to it! Actually, it's pretty simple if you break it down into smaller components. For instance I pretty much broke it down this way for myself:

Herman & the electric chair - just treat this as a model unto itself.

Lily & the Coffin Chair - same here.

Grandpa & Eddie - these are just stand-alone figures that simply attach to the base.

The Base - Floor, Wall, Fireplace, TV, Rafters, rats... 

After you've finished each seperate little 'model', assemble them all together, and Voila! 

- GJS


----------



## AFILMDUDE (Nov 27, 2000)

Sounds easy...


----------



## Prince of Styrene II (Feb 28, 2000)

LGFugate said:


> Here's a shot of the fireplace...


Nifty! I like the purple you added near the base of the flames.
Okay, maybe I'm being a bit "too much" here, but it would be cool to recast the flames in clear! :roll:


----------



## Roy Kirchoff (Jan 1, 1970)

Everyones work is wonderful. Keep those pics coming!

Roy


----------



## LGFugate (Sep 11, 2000)

Okay, here's another shot.... (I'm getting good at painting bats because we've been infested with them for a week! The Critter Control folks will be out Friday to fix that...)


Larry

:thumbsup:


----------



## LGFugate (Sep 11, 2000)

Also, here's a rather humorous shot of two other kits I've been working on off and on for a while:


Larry


----------



## Prince of Styrene II (Feb 28, 2000)

LGFugate said:


> Also, here's a rather humorous shot of two other kits I've been working on off and on for a while:


I thought Rufus liked tacos, not cheese??? :tongue: 

Here's a small update on my PL 3-Enterprise dio, which will be a vertical, wall-hanging display. I finished the 1st pilot version, decals & all! Just waiting for the pics to be sent to me from a family member's digital camera.  

So in the meantime, I worked on the "background" for the 1st pilot ship, Talos IV. 
http://planetmyhill.com/Modelmaster/PICS/PLtos/1stPilot/Talos4.jpg 
I used a wonderful item called Crayola Model Magic, that is basically like a lightweight clay. You can find it at Wal-Mart & other like stores in the school supplies section. Using wet hands, it can be shaped, kneeded, whatever... into just about any shape. It air dries to a hard, foam-like feel. The cracks (or as I call them, "Little Grand Canyons"!) are a result of the drying, but I think it adds to the look in this case. The diameter is 3". 
Painting was done through an enamel base for the tan color, then acrylics dabbed on for the black & reddish colors. The clouds were brushed on with white in a swirl that I tried to match from a picture I found in my "Star Charts" book. 

I didn't know how well the scanner would... er... scan it, but it turned out kinda cool! Almost like it's in space!


----------



## LGFugate (Sep 11, 2000)

That's totally Boss! Looks just like a planet from the original series!


As for Rufus, I got the cheese reference from two different Kim Possible episodes. One is where Kim and Ron are working at Bueno Nacho to earn money for a new jacket for Kim, and to get away to chase Dr. Drakken, Kim puts Rufus to work on the Nacho Cheese dispenser. The other is the "Sitch in Time" movie. When asked what the meaning of life is by Rufus 3000 in the future, Rufus responds, "Cheeeeeese!" to thunderous appause by all of the other cloned Naked Mole Rats.


Larry

:wave:


----------



## Prince of Styrene II (Feb 28, 2000)

LGFugate said:


> That's totally Boss! Looks just like a planet from the original series!
> 
> As for Rufus, I got the cheese reference from two different Kim Possible episodes. ... The other is the "Sitch in Time" movie. When asked what the meaning of life is by Rufus 3000 in the future, Rufus responds, "Cheeeeeese!" to thunderous appause by all of the other cloned Naked Mole Rats.


Thanks for the planet compliment! Did the painting in about an hour while watching 20K Leagues Under the Sea. Shaping the planet took about 15 minutes.

I havn't had a chance to see "Stitch in Time". I'm so sad, now.


----------



## LGFugate (Sep 11, 2000)

"I havn't had a chance to see "Stitch in Time". I'm so sad, now. "

So not the drama! It's out on DVD.

Larry

:thumbsup:


----------



## Prince of Styrene II (Feb 28, 2000)

Well, now that my 1st pilot is neigh trashed, I decided to put it aside for a couple days & started work on a scratchbuild using parts of PL's 1/1000 E.
http://planetmyhill.com/Modelmaster/PICS/Render.jpg
Got the areas mapped out onthe hull with pen & cut/sanded the starboard boom to fit the contours of the hull.

_"Just keep building. Just keep building. Just keep building. Building, building, building. What do we do? We build, build, build."_


----------



## LGFugate (Sep 11, 2000)

VERY nice!!!


Larry

:thumbsup:


----------



## Prince of Styrene II (Feb 28, 2000)

Got the port boom on!

http://planetmyhill.com/Modelmaster/PICS/EarlyNX/BoomOn.jpg


----------



## DinoMike (Jan 1, 1970)

Prince of Styrene II said:


> Got the port boom on!


 boom-chaka-boom-chaka-boom....

(Sorry... SOMEONE was gonna do it!) :dude:


----------



## LGFugate (Sep 11, 2000)

Rats! You "beat" me to it!  


Larry


----------



## Prince of Styrene II (Feb 28, 2000)

DinoMike said:


> boom-chaka-boom-chaka-boom....


 Okay, I suppose I woln't mention that the starboard one is attached now, too.


----------



## DinoMike (Jan 1, 1970)

Prince of Styrene II said:


> Okay, I suppose I woln't mention that the starboard one is attached now, too.


 boom-boom-chaka-chaka-boom-boom....


----------

